# DNS error



## ajdehoogh (Jun 4, 2008)

Have an issue in accessing SS.org from my home computer. Keep getting a DNS error when accessing the site. Tried clearing the cache and reinstalling the JAVA certs. 

Not sure what else I can try. 

Any ideas?


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jun 5, 2008)

Tried using Opera and flushing DNS. Still no dice. BTW, I'm currently using a different computer for this. If anyone has any ideas I'll try about anything now.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tried using a public DNS server like 4.4.4.4?


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jun 5, 2008)

Stuart: How would I go about trying that? I know enough about computers to get me in trouble but I haven't heard about that. BTW, thanks for your help dude.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 5, 2008)

If its in windows, you want to do

Start > Control Panel > Switch to classic view (if you only see about 10 icons, otherwise it is already in classic view) > Network Connections, and then from there it depends on what you are connecting with, if its LAN (direct cable to your router), Wireless (obvious) or otherwise.

We'll take it as LAN or WAN, right click it, go to properties, and then under This Connection Uses The Following Items, select TCP/IP Internet Protocol, click on Properties, and there should be an option for Use The Following DNS Server Address.

Within there type in 4.4.4.4


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet. Will try later tonight.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jun 6, 2008)

Stuart: That didn't work. I couldn't even connect. But I'm going to try some other things. Hopefully I'll get it working this weekend.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh well, not to worry  was worth a try anyway


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jun 6, 2008)

No worries man. I appreciate the help.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 7, 2008)

Andy try restarting your modem  It might work.


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2008)

Start -> Run -> cmd

type 'ping ns1.sevenstring.org' and 'ping ns2.sevenstring.org' (no quotes). Do they resolve?

Also, what's your ISP?


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Chris, just passing this info along for Andy.


Andy said:


> Chris, I tried that ping stuff and it didn't work. Also my ISP is Comcast.I can get into the login portion of the site but once I enter my info it just hangs


----------



## Chris (Jun 7, 2008)

Odd, I'm on Comcast as well. 



> [email protected] ~
> $ ping ns1.sevenstring.org
> 
> Pinging ns1.sevenstring.org [205.234.107.94] with 32 bytes of data:
> ...



Try 'ipconfig /flushdns', and also see if you can ping either of those two IPs.


----------



## s_the_fallen (Jun 8, 2008)

Can he access other websites with no issue? If you can access other sites there is a browser security setting preventing you from viewing.

If you have no connection to any other site, try the following in this order (make sure you are signed on as admin or have admin creditials.

ipconfig/release
ipconfig/flushdns
ipconfig/all (make sure all IP addressed were flushed.)
ipconfig/renew (on the last step you can right click on your wireless icon and do repair instead of this)
ipconfig/registerdns

Also, to better help us narrow down the issue, do the following.
Right click on "My Computer" -> Manage->Event Viewer->System

See any errors for DNS? If so, what is the error code?
Comcast assigns IP addresses by DHCP, which can lead to IP Conflicts once in awhile. Your computer will automatically use the last IP address that has worked. Unlucky for you, someone else might be assigned the same IP address. The steps above will clear that up.

Entering random DNS ip addresses will not work. It needs to match your ISP address.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey S: That worked. Thanks alot. 

Also thanks to Stuart (stuh84), Mesh (djpharoah), Chris (THE ADMINISHREDDER) and Schreck (s the fallen). This is why this site kicks so much ass.


----------

